# Saturday's Show Report



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Well.. Here I am back from Freezing Suisun City, California. 
First... I got lost getting there. 
This was the most disfunctional show I have ever done. The lady who was in charge, left early so no one could complain at the end of the show.  :roll: 

I get there to set up.. My tent was broke! (I swear that **** Target) but a couple of boy scouts helped me with the rope knots :wink: 

I set up, and began looking for my outlets for my heater and lights. I ask the lady in charge.... 
"Can you direct me to my outlet?"
She says "You dont have one"
I said "I asked for one, after you told me it was changed to an evening show"
She says "Well you should have paid for it when you sent your money"
I said "Gee, when I sent in my money 2 months early, no only did it get returned to sender, but it also still stated it was a day show, why would I send you money for electricity for a day show.. outside?"
She says "Well if you find one, you can have it"

Knowing it wasnt a **** outlet left! :evil: Thank goodness the kids didnt come.. I cursed her so much under my breath I bit my **** tongue!

So what to do without lights at night...until 8pm.. 
I said hell.. I will leave if I have to. I refuse to sit in the dark and freeze. 

So time goes by. I sold 4 soaps. The wind was bad, and it was freezing cold. We sat, sat, sat and sat.. watched everyone form long lines for the food vendors.. 

I was put by another B&B lady :roll:  She drove me MAD! She watched me set up first off, I had no clue what she was selling. No sign, no tent.. nothing.. just christmas wrapping everywhere. 

I then start putting my creams out, and she comes over and says 
"Hi, I love you colors, what base do you use for your creams?"
I gave her this look  :?  and said "I make my stuff from scratch"
She says, "Oh, ok.. I have wine, bath & body stuff.." 
I said "Wine scented, neat."
She says "No.. I purchase a base, and add wine to it, other oils, and butters"

She then goes on to ask me .. Where do I get my containers, fragrances, etc. I told her.. "here and there.. I dont really share all of that"

She walks off while I set up my soap... she comes back :roll: 
She says "You make your own soap too?"
I said " Everything, I make myself."
I then asked her "Have you tested your creams to see if it grows mold?"
She gives me this look "confused" 
I said "Ok, umm.. I thought about what you said, and you are adding an alcohol to your product base, extra oils, and butters.. do you add an extra preservative?"
She still "confused" says "Oh, I put some Vit E in it, I dont want to use other preservatives, I want to make my items fresh on demand when ordered."
I said "Have you heard of alcohol breaking down your base to a watery substance... have you tested your product at all?"
She says "I been doing this for two months,  I lost my job and need to pay my mortgage"
I THEN GOT PISSED! 
I said "I think you should test your items before you sell them to the public, because I dont think your wine is going to hold up, and it may grow mold in about 4 -5 months. "
She then has this blank look on her face and walks off. 
I continue to set up. 

I finally finished.. and was enjoying some of the sun, checking out the food I was across from. I was upset at the fact that they set up a pony ride right next to the hot dog stand :roll: who wants to smell SH*T while getting hot dogs... thats just me LOL 

The lady comes back with containers in hand.. 
She says "Can you look at them for me?"
I looked at them, as I was right, it was watery.. she had broken down the base. 
I said " your messing up the base, by adding too much stuff to it." 
She says "Well it doesnt have the ingredients I want in it" 
I said "Then you need to find another supplier who does." 
She says "So whats wrong with it"
I explained it to her, preservative and all... 
She says "You know so much about this stuff" 
I said "I been researching and making soap for 6 years now, and I am going to tell you every B&B person isnt friendly, so be careful"
She leaves.. 
She comes back with another jar. I rolled my eyes :roll:  
I kept thinking.. "Will I get any **** peace.. Im already ready to go.. dang lol" 
She says.. 
"This lotion I put herbs in it" 
I said "What kind of herbs" 
She says "Cinnamon, and nutmeg"
I said "Straight fresh" 
She says "Yes" 
I said "You shouldnt sell that, someone may have an allergic reaction to those spices, since you have it in lotion and it will sit on their skin. Its different if its in a wash off product"
She says "Oh, I didnt think of that" 
She walks off.. and puts it right back on the table as if I didnt say anything.. 

Do you know.. she sold more than I did? LOL 
And left 2 hours into the show.. said it was too cold.. and that she is doing some shows at the winery.. 

As she was leaving, I told her it would be wise to take a class, do some research and test her products, as well as get some liability insurance. LOL 

People like that make me angry... but I cant do nothing about it.. Did she think I was going to name all of my suppliers to her.. 
Oh.. and she seen my packaging for gift baskets when I pulled them out and she yells really loudly "YOU GOT THOSE AT NASHVILLE WRAPS" I looked at her and tried to smile..  :roll: 

People.. GEEZ

So anyway, No one was buying anything.. everyone sales were horrible. I packed up early (7pm) and went shopping to the other vendors. I bought a purse and some candles.. 
Other than that.. $35.00 I made $40.00 spent LMAO! Oh and $30.00 GAS! 
WHAT A BUST!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh wow, I bet that is her 1 and only show. People like that don't last. 

You might should have gotten her contact info & made an anonymous tip to the FDA. (While some of you reading this might think that is mean, it might save some poor soul  from her dangerous products.)


----------



## Becky (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh. My. Gawd!! :shock: 

Some people just leave you speechless...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW that is terrible!!!  Oh if anyone needs a lead on beeswax, I found a guy here that will sell for a great deal.  PM me


----------



## webstorewebsites (Dec 4, 2007)

That is just nuts! Adding wine? I don't get that? She plans on making her mortgage payment selling here stuff here in CA.. THAT is hilarious. Sorry your show sucked. Unreal... I guess you shoulda just showed her everything, suppliers, how to package, hell even shot her a few of your best selling recipes! >rolling eyes here<  Good Lord...


----------

